# Sunday's Show and Tell....5/4/14



## jd56 (May 4, 2014)

Another nice weather week for some and not so nice for others....but, many returning from the shows of the past 2 weeks. I'm sure there is more to show off their finds of last week.
Please include a story of your find with pictures.....we do love pictures.
Also it can be bike related or not.

Haven't gotten the recent siren I bought but did attend a "Twisted Metal" bicycle show yesterday and delivered a 38 Hawthorne to a local collector that I had been working on. He entered in the show and won "Best Antique". Shocked but pleased for the new owner.






I.had contacted the original owner of the 48 " S4" that I had recently acquired from and asked that he come see his bike that he got in 1952. Here he posed with It yesterday.....I think he had sellers remorse after seeing it....Still a cool moment.


----------



## sloar (May 4, 2014)

Seller told me this Hawthorne belonged to his father that passed away a few years ago. He told me when his father was younger, he was riding a bike and was hit by a car. He wasnt hurt, but his bike was torn up. The gentleman that hit him felt bad and bought him this one. It has set inside a garage for many years. Very dirty but no rust. Not sure what year, but I'm in the process of cleaning it up.Hopefully I can get the delta light and horn to work, and maybe find a correct chainguard.


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2014)

*1967 midget stingray*

may of 67 coppertone midget i picked up on thursday.wasted no time tearing this one down and currently going through it as we speak.will post pics when finished.


----------



## decotriumph (May 4, 2014)

*Rolls badge*

No bikes but i got this Rolls Racer badge:


----------



## mruiz (May 4, 2014)

I got the 1951 Cycletruck that is posted in the Schwinn side by Chris (scrubbinrims). Needs some TLC.
Got to work it.


----------



## sad bike guy (May 4, 2014)

I picked up this old thing at a yard sale this weekend for like $5.  Not sure what year it is but I plan to give it a quick coat of house paint and try to double my money on Ebay.


----------



## militarymonark (May 4, 2014)

I'll give you 10 bucks with out the paint. As long as you grind the serial number off first.


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2014)

sad bike guy said:


> I picked up this old thing at a yard sale this weekend for like $5.  Not sure what year it is but I plan to give it a quick coat of house paint and try to double my money on Ebay.




I don't know a damned thing about newer bikes, but why on earth would you want to paint that. The paint looks very nice to me as is. Unless, of course you believe the bike is stolen, which I believe is what Patrick may have been alluding to?


----------



## sad bike guy (May 4, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I don't know a damned thing about newer bikes, but why on earth would you want to paint that. The paint looks very nice to me as is. Unless, of course you believe the bike is stolen, which I believe is what Patrick may have been alluding to?




Sorry guys just trying to be funny (you should try it some time Dave!).  Its not stolen, its a brand new 2013 closeout. I paid twice as much as I paid for my (soon to be ex) wife's engagement ring.  That last sentence is completely true.


----------



## militarymonark (May 4, 2014)

Those scotts are top $$, I picked up a 2005 scott for 300, come to find out that brand new it was 5k.

I bought a Kona frame and swapped the parts, here is the bike now.


----------



## jpromo (May 4, 2014)

I picked up the Snyder-built Hawthorne 5-bar posted last night. I didn't take my own pictures but here's a shot from the sale ad. Very solid frame. Original paint is all still there, rusted over but it doesn't seem too heavy and may pull out. A lot of the ivory at the headtube wore through but the pins are mostly there.. never seen that before. So I may add the white back in since I can see the outline.

Jeff was even kind enough to throw the original wheelset in with it. They need some love but I've definitely ridden worse :o Thanks again Jeff!

Needing guard, light, rack and Hawthorne chainring (I have a crank). I have little information on what was original except for the guard being the standard tufted one seen on most RMs and W/H of the time.


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2014)

*Cwc roadmaster*

Just picked up this one today. Sn g56673. Nice paint and no dents in fenders. Any help on year woul be great. Thanks, rob.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 4, 2014)

*Colson Snap Tank*

Finally got my hands on this one Trying to figure out year... I'm think 1939?


----------



## DonChristie (May 4, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Finally got my hands on this one Trying to figure out year... I'm think 1939?



Was that the Packard on ebay? Nice! I would guesstimate 1940. Its just like my papered colson. Sorry bout the neck bender, stupid i-phone!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Was that the Packard on ebay? Nice! I would guesstimate 1940. Its just like my papered colson. Sorry bout the neck bender, stupid i-phone!




I thought it was too at first, but obviously that was badged as a Packard.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 4, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Was that the Packard on ebay? Nice! I would guesstimate 1940. Its just like my papered colson. Sorry bout the neck bender, stupid i-phone!




Bought it locally. 25 minutes from my house.


----------



## MOTOmike (May 4, 2014)

*My mid teens Iver Johnson Truss Bridge*

I received this original paint Iver Johnson about 3 weeks ago but finally had some time this week to open up the box and take a look.  I believe it is a 1915, based on serial no. 269095, and the "I-beam" construction of the frame which was new for that year.  Other than the left pedal shaft being banged up, and it is missing the seat, it is pretty nice and complete.  This is the oldest bike I have now.


----------



## vincev (May 4, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I don't know a damned thing about newer bikes, but why on earth would you want to paint that. The paint looks very nice to me as is. Unless, of course you believe the bike is stolen, which I believe is what Patrick may have been alluding to?




Is it really necessary to curse because you dont know something?


----------



## jpromo (May 4, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Finally got my hands on this one Trying to figure out year... I'm think 1939?




Looks quite like the '39 Firestone I just finished last week! Except you have the few missing goodies.


----------



## Iverider (May 4, 2014)

Oooooh! Nice! Is that a Good Year Blue Streak? Post pics in the Solid and Stolid thread when you get it assembled and include the serial number if you will please. Link is in my sig below!






MOTOmike said:


> I received this original paint Iver Johnson about 3 weeks ago but finally had some time this week to open up the box and take a look.  I believe it is a 1915, based on serial no. 269095, and the "I-beam" construction of the frame which was new for that year.  Other than the left pedal shaft being banged up, and it is missing the seat, it is pretty nice and complete.  This is the oldest bike I have now.


----------



## MOTOmike (May 4, 2014)

Well….the tires do say Good Year, Non Skid, Akron, Ohio on the sidewalls.  So these are referred to as Blue Streak tires?

Mike    






Krautwaggen said:


> Oooooh! Nice! Is that a Good Year Blue Streak? Post pics in the Solid and Stolid thread when you get it assembled and include the serial number if you will please. Link is in my sig below!


----------



## Iverider (May 4, 2014)

Why yes—yes they are. I'll give you $5.00 for it. They're only $2.50 new!



Good Year Blue Streak Ad by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Overhauler (May 4, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Just picked up this one today. Sn g56673. Nice paint and no dents in fenders. Any help on year woul be great. Thanks, rob.



 I believe it's around a 48 , I need that three gill tank in maroon for my 48ish Hawthorne CWC . Nice find .
 Lee


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2014)

sad bike guy said:


> Sorry guys just trying to be funny (you should try it some time Dave!).  Its not stolen, its a brand new 2013 closeout. I paid twice as much as I paid for my (soon to be ex) wife's engagement ring.  That last sentence is completely true.




Ohhhh....a joke!!! HA HA. I'm old and dumb. Next time I better do some research, before I shoot my mouth off (but I probably won't, but maybe I will, who knows. I hope I don't die before I finish deciding if I will or I won't. I'm old you know. Or did I already say that? Actually if I do die before I decide, what difference would it make? I mean really? At least I made it through this sentannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 4, 2014)

*Yard Art*

I found this the day before yesterday labeled "yard art" at the local bicycle recycle center. The day after tomorrow I might figure out what it is.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2014)

After a lil trading and haggling, picked up this gem at the Coasters Swap yesterday. It'll go on the pile for my '37 Colson motorbike build.


----------



## Overhauler (May 5, 2014)

*Custom Sidecar Bike*

Went 100 miles to look at this Custom Columbia framed sidecar bike , and ended up purchasing it and a 1979 Spitfire 5 with the atom drum . Actually the Spitfire is a custom too , the old guy put stainless steel fenders (with S teardrop reflector) , and the back rack (with the 4 rear reflectors) off of an early 60's Jaguar on it because it didn't have any   and a comfort seat , also has the wrong chain wheel , so after I take off all the extra bling and change the chain wheel and seat and find a pair of Carlisle Studded Balloon w/w tires it will be back to original . But nice riders , old Tom knows how to keep them tuned up . The wife and granddaughter loves the sidecar .
 Lee


----------



## decotriumph (May 5, 2014)

*Major Taylor book*

This book also came in the mail this past week. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 5, 2014)

As found. OG paint. Killer bars.

Badged Berry Cohen Atlanta Georgia


----------



## Screwtape (May 5, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> As found. OG paint. Killer bars.
> 
> Badged Perry Cohen Atlanta Georgia




Wow. That is wwwaaaaaayyyyy too cool.


----------



## babyjesus (May 6, 2014)

Both from MLC

The TF ladies is all orig - never had a tank.  I have a crow beak guard but apparently that one is orig. Still - always wanted a ladies TF - not sure whether to add a tank, rack and the crow's beak to make it a more typical TF and a match to my early '38 boy's TF.












The IJ is Strucel restored and yes it does have a Colson stem on it that's a few years younger - and crazy handlebars.  Needs proper fluted (gutter) fenders.







Have to thank Mike S for nabbing these for me since I wasn't there.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats on the TF Marc. I took lots of pics of that one as well as recording both the fork and serial #. An unusaul bike for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (May 6, 2014)

Cool Arch Truss Ballooner. You don't see too many of those around.


----------



## babyjesus (May 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Congrats on the TF Marc. I took lots of pics of that one as well as recording both the fork and serial #. An unusaul bike for sure. V/r Shawn




Thx Shawn - I've been wanting a ladies TF for ages now.  I'm excited about this one.  Although perhaps a little confused by the way it's equipped.  I'm in the unenviable situation of having to decide to leave a bike the way it is even though I have a crows beak sitting on the shelf.  BUT I understand this bike to be 100% orig - and therefore messing around with it would be a bad idea.  To be fair the guard on it isn't exciting, just original.  And a no tank bike.  It's a hard one for me to know how to handle it but like all bikes it will sit as is for a while until I come up with a plan.  I should probably leave her as is and use my guard in building up another Huffman.  The crows beak is something that could go on my other bike I really want which is a ladies SS with tank.  But these rare bikes often come complete or not at all.....


----------



## babyjesus (May 6, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Cool Arch Truss Ballooner. You don't see too many of those around.




Yeah I love it.  Love the way the balloon tires look on it.   And this particular symmetry for an arch truss is my favourite. 

I prefer the arch to the more symmetrical ones found on Meads and Columbias and probably other IJs.  

But with that curve going down further on the rear it looks really good.  Gives it a direction. Or removes the 'directionlessness' of a symmetrically curved one.  That was supposed to make sense


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Mike NOS glad you got it! 







fordmike65 said:


> After a lil trading and haggling, picked up this gem at the Coasters Swap yesterday. It'll go on the pile for my '37 Colson motorbike build.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Congrats Mike NOS glad you got it!




Couldn't have done it without you!:o


----------



## Iverider (May 6, 2014)

babyjesus said:


> Yeah I love it.  Love the way the balloon tires look on it.   And this particular symmetry for an arch truss is my favourite.
> 
> I prefer the arch to the more symmetrical ones found on Meads and Columbias and probably other IJs.
> 
> But with that curve going down further on the rear it looks really good.  Gives it a direction. Or removes the 'directionlessness' of a symmetrically curved one.  That was supposed to make sense




The big ones look good too!


Arch Truss Through Truss by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 6, 2014)

babyjesus said:


> I prefer the arch to the more symmetrical ones found on Meads and Columbias and probably other IJs.
> But with that curve going down further on the rear it looks really good.  Gives it a direction. Or removes the 'directionlessness' of a symmetrically curved one.  That was supposed to make sense




Makes sense to me and 100% agree, which is why I bought one last year.
Chris


----------

